# Tryouts - DA and non-DA



## Badtothebone (Jul 12, 2017)

Does anyone know how the tryouts work with DA and non-DA players in regards to next season?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but DA season is like from August to July. And non-DA is like Feb-Jan.

How do tryouts work? So if you're a non-DA player and want to tryout for DA next year, non-DA clubs usually want a commitment by Feb/March. But DA season will still be going on by then. So do you hold out hoping then beg the team you left hanging?
And I'm sure some DA players that don't want to play DA or not cut out for it will need to find a non-DA team so how does it work? They just join after summer?

Especially for those that are changing clubs?


----------



## younothat (Jul 12, 2017)

Badtothebone said:


> Does anyone know how the tryouts work with DA and non-DA players in regards to next season?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but DA season is like from August to July. And non-DA is like Feb-Jan.
> 
> ...


Can be tricky to navigate that's for sure and many clubs have different ways about going about this.

DA season normally goes from Sept-June, unless your team makes a deep play-off run into July.  Rosters and registration is done in the later part of August.

For the clubs you're interesting in best to research or reach-out to the DOC or coaches to see if your get a jump on the process.  Try to get on the notification lists or talk to some of the players that are already there.

After the initial first year of DA team formations many teams don't even have tryouts,  open tryouts are really not that common for DA.   Most are invite only or they try to give existing players in the club priority unless your talking about the MLS teams.

DA has a transfer window after the Fall part of the season and a break from Mid Nov-Feb so if you're a regular club player interesting see if you can work something out during this time to be seen.

For existing DA players normally towards the later part of the season when the 2nd evals are given players have a good idea where they stand for the next season.

As far as the early winter commitment from clubs, that one is tricky.   If you think your players has a good chance at DA see if  they can talk with the DOC or coaches about that ahead of time,  when you switch clubs they don't necessarily have a incentive to offer you a spot on the 2nd or reserve teams so knowing the situation ahead of time can help.  Coaches talks and know each other many times so if your existing coach would recommend your player to DA then that's a good indication that the player has shot but try not to burn any bridges eitherway.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 12, 2017)

I wonder if non-da teams will adjust their team formation timelines to be more in line with DA.


----------



## Badtothebone (Jul 12, 2017)

younothat said:


> Can be tricky to navigate that's for sure and many clubs have different ways about going about this.
> 
> DA season normally goes from Sept-June, unless your team makes a deep play-off run into July.  Rosters and registration is done in the later part of August.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the detailed info! My DD was a borderline DA player (although better than some lower level DA players) and hoping with improvement this year, can make it.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jul 12, 2017)

A lot of the younger DAs (2006-U12s) are holding or have held trials.  Arsenal's are this week.  I've seen TFA, Legends and Pats around this time.  If you are interested, I would contact the club directly and ask when their trials are. If you are younger than 2006, then I would contact the club and find out if they have a "pre-Academy team" where that coach is going to move up (with his team) into the DA.  Seems like those kids would have an advantage as they know the coach and the coach knows them. 
Here's the U12 Club Map. http://www.ussoccerda.com/2016-u-12-club-map  Click on a club and you can get contact information for the coaches. Email the registrar for the quickest response usually and to know exactly what coach you should contact. Or check www.scdslsoccer.com to see who coached the F1 team in the 16-17 season for your age group and contact info is there.  Likely, that coach will move up with team.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 13, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I wonder if non-da teams will adjust their team formation timelines to be more in line with DA.


I don't see this happening since non-DA season ends a lot earlier than DA season.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 13, 2017)

I could be wrong, but many DA teams will let any prospective player come and tryout with the team at practice anytime throughout a year.


----------



## Badtothebone (Jul 13, 2017)

Should be interesting because for 06 at least, the rosters will shrink next year so could be a lot of players that will be floating around at the end of the DA season. Think it's from 24 to 17 or something like that.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 13, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't see this happening since non-DA season ends a lot earlier than DA season.


Correct. But if non-da clubs and non-da teams within clubs have their tryouts in winter, what is to stop a da team from recruiting that kid?

We're going to need a standardized tryout season like they for club volleyball.  Tryouts over 2 weeks in October.  Offers go out and you have a few days to accept.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 13, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Correct. But if non-da clubs and non-da teams within clubs have their tryouts in winter, what is to stop a da team from recruiting that kid?
> 
> We're going to need a standardized tryout season like they for club volleyball.  Tryouts over 2 weeks in October.  Offers go out and you have a few days to accept.


Whats wrong with a kid being recruited by DA?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> I could be wrong, but many DA teams will let any prospective player come and tryout with the team at practice anytime throughout a year.


I have heard of certain girls team just going through the motions where tryouts are concerned and they have their team already selected.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 13, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> Whats wrong with a kid being recruited by DA?


Nothing.  Except it leaves an open spot on the team she signed with in January.


----------



## Badtothebone (Jul 13, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Correct. But if non-da clubs and non-da teams within clubs have their tryouts in winter, what is to stop a da team from recruiting that kid?
> 
> We're going to need a standardized tryout season like they for club volleyball.  Tryouts over 2 weeks in October.  Offers go out and you have a few days to accept.


Yeah I agree. Adds too much confusion and uncertainty.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 13, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Nothing.  Except it leaves an open spot on the team she signed with in January.


Did you have this happen on your team or just generalizing?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 13, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> Did you have this happen on your team or just generalizing?


Just generalizing.  First year for this program, so who knows what can happen.
Maybe someone from the boys DA side has some insight.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 13, 2017)

Badtothebone said:


> Does anyone know how the tryouts work with DA and non-DA players in regards to next season?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but DA season is like from August to July. And non-DA is like Feb-Jan.
> 
> ...


Don't overthink the room.  Whenever (and that really means whenever) you are ready just contact the coach/club you are interested in and ask for a tryout and go from there.


----------

